# My Other Pets



## russianhenry (Jan 30, 2011)

I also have two cats but its hard to keep them still long enough to get a good picture 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=161490957196554&set=a.109509832394667.16786.100000069527675


----------



## pugsandkids (Jan 30, 2011)

I love longhorns, and labs for that matter! Both have sweet faces.


----------



## Isa (Jan 30, 2011)

Sooo cute  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Taelor:

I'm SO glad you've posted a picture of the long horn. When I saw them in your signature earlier this a.m. I was hoping you would show them to us. What a sweet face. Do they have a good disposition? I had limousine cattle when I was first married. They were the meanest sons of guns on the planet!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww what a sweet picture of your lab. The longhorn is so cool! What made you decide to have one as a pet?


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 30, 2011)

I love longhorns and had 12 at one time, but they are hard on the fences...seems the grass is always greener on the neighbor's side of the fence. I can't remember how many times my neighbor would call and say, "Dr. Westin, your blue cow is in my yard eating my flowers." at whichy time I would hop in the old suburban and drive 45 miles home from work only to find that "Darma" had gotten back into her pasture and was happily munching away on her own grass instead of the neighbor's flowers. I was soon to learn that she could see me coming from about a 1/2 mile away and would run like hell for the pasture as I was coming down the road and then to act so innocent...traitor!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Neat.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 17, 2011)

sorry, had to do it!!


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 18, 2011)

I say down with both of them. GO RED RAIDERS!!!!!  Sorry, off thread comment!


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 18, 2011)

The story about Darma is hilarious!! If only your neighbors could get it on video ha ha Oh and I'm a big longhorns fan, football season around here gets a lil competitive  But it's all in good fun!


----------



## russianhenry (Apr 14, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Taelor:
> 
> I'm SO glad you've posted a picture of the long horn. When I saw them in your signature earlier this a.m. I was hoping you would show them to us. What a sweet face. Do they have a good disposition? I had limousine cattle when I was first married. They were the meanest sons of guns on the planet!



Yeah actually she is extremely sweet, she will eat ranch cubes right put of her hand and were working on getting her calf to do the same. Sometimes this can be a problem though, it freaks people out when she runs up to them looking for cubes.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

Long horns are awesome animals, I love to go look at them over at the Fort Worth stock yards..


----------



## HarleyK (Apr 18, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> sorry, had to do it!!



Haha good one


----------

